# Fender Starcaster



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone ever play one? I was jamming on Tuesday at our drummer's house. He also plays with a country band. One of the country guys left an old (late 70's to early 80's from what I can tell) Fender Starcaster there and I played it. It wasn't set up particularly well, but it sounded great and I loved it. It has "full range" humbucker pickups like the 70's thinline teles did, but it is an offset hollowbody guitar with a bolt on neck. The limited info about them on the internet says they were not terribly popular in their day.

Any clue what it might be worth, I might buy it from him if he'll sell it...
Matt


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Last I checked, which is admittedly a while ago, they'd climbed a lot and were north of $2500 US fairly regularly. Definitely considered collectible.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

They are very rare, but don't bring the price of other hollow bodies of the same era and quality.

There is one on ebay expiring in a few minutes with no bids on a starting price of $2,600 U.S.

Also, google "vintage fender starcaster"


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> There is one on ebay expiring in a few minutes with no bids on a starting price of $2,600.


I saw that. I thought the guy was out to lunch! Using eBay for pricing is foolish IMHO. Anyone have the Bluebook?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Starcaster was very cool, but I never owned one. It had the same pickups as my Tele Deluxe which were magic to me ears. It would be a cool reissue.

Unfortunately, they stupidly allowed the name to be used on some cheapo entry level guitars recently, and they don't resemble the original at all.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

The only thing I know about the Fender Starcaster is that Randy Bachman owned (or maybe still) owns one. Kind of a neat take on the Gibson 335.


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm pretty sure one of the main reasons they're so expensive now is the fact that the guitar player from Radiohead used one a lot on a few of their albums, and people love him. Add that to their rarity and the fact they say Fender on them, and kaboom, price explosion.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

In my opinion, the price on ebay is in the ballpark. Because of the scarcity, I don't think you are going to find these between $1500-2500 anymore.

http://www.vintageguitar.com/classi...ender&model=Starcaster&x=61&y=7&submit=Search

" I've seen ratty ones
for $1500 and nice ones for $2500+++."
http://fender.com/community/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13231&sid=932b97d90997a170a6fae596e765a6a6


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not many on gbase, the only one with a listed price is $4200US. I'm tellin ya, they're collectible and not going to be cheap. I don't have a blue book but would make an educated guess at $3.5 - 4k for 10/10 mint, $1.5 - 2k for a beater. :smilie_flagge17:

You might not like ebay, but the SOLD ITEMS do more or less set the market.

$3450US http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-FENDER-STARCASTER-1976-TOBACCO-BURST_W0QQitemZ330291487224QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar?hash=item330291487224&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A13|39%3A1|240%3A1318

That's the only old one that came up in 6 pages of 'completed' listings, that actually sold. The only other one was the one already referenced above.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

wow! It's a decent enough guitar but not worth that kind of money. You can get MUCH nicer guitars in those ballparks. OH well, I'll see if he'll take 500 bucks! kkjuw

Matt


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

Or, how about you *don't* be that guy who tries to pull a fast one on someone who may or may not know what his guitar is now worth. Especially when you only consider it a "decent enough" guitar. Really sleazy.

Plus he probably has had it forever cause he likes it. Just be a nice guy and tell him "hey cool guitar, those have gone up a lot in value lately, congrats" and gain some good karma for 2009.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

meloveguitars said:


> Or, how about you *don't* be that guy who tries to pull a fast one on someone who may or may not know what his guitar is now worth. Especially when you only consider it a "decent enough" guitar. Really sleazy.
> 
> Plus he probably has had it forever cause he likes it. Just be a nice guy and tell him "hey cool guitar, those have gone up a lot in value lately, congrats" and gain some good karma for 2009.


It was a joke, hence the smiley! Geeze, lighten up.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is a perfect example of vintage prices losing touch with the reality of the value of the guitar as a player's instrument.

For what these now bring, you can buy a brand new ES-335!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> This is a perfect example of vintage prices losing touch with the reality of the value of the guitar as a player's instrument.
> 
> For what these now bring, you can buy a brand new ES-335!


And that's a shame.
I remember trying one in a music store back in the early 80's, and although I don't really like maple fingerboards, if I'd been working at the time I would have bought it.

But now if I had the money to spare I'd be more likely to get the ES-335, or something else.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

*The Meters*

Didn't the guy from the New Orleans band The Meters get one in the Seventies after he had his Tele?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

peter benn said:


> Didn't the guy from the New Orleans band The Meters get one in the Seventies after he had his Tele?


Yes, you are correct. His name is Leo Nocentelli.....IMHO one of the greatest underrated guitarist around:bow: ....he just nails that funky New Orleans vibe.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

The 2008 Vintage Guitar Price Guide show the Starcaster built from 74-80, in low condition $3200 US, in high condition $4200.

ooops!- high condition $4000 US

Regards


----------



## FoonkySteve (Feb 9, 2010)

*Starcaster*

Evening gents! I dont know if im even allowed on here, im not canadian, or in canada or have ever been to canada, sorry. I do however have a nifty petition going, concerning the re-issue of this particular stunning geetar!

Would be great if anyone could find the time to show your support and sign it! It takes less than 1 minute! 

Here is the link:

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/fender70sstarcaster/

Thankyou in advance to anyone kind enough to sign


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

FoonkySteve said:


> Evening gents! I dont know if im even allowed on here, im not canadian, or in canada or have ever been to canada, sorry. I do however have a nifty petition going, concerning the re-issue of this particular stunning geetar!
> 
> Would be great if anyone could find the time to show your support and sign it! It takes less than 1 minute!
> 
> ...


Hey, as far as the reissue of the Starcaster, I have no particular feelings one way or another, but I will say WELCOME to the site! I see you are in Scotland...very cool of you to drop by!
-Mikey


----------



## FoonkySteve (Feb 9, 2010)

Thankyou mikey for the warm welcome all the same:thanks5qx:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

here is one for sale cheap

fender starcaster - Sudbury Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury Canada.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One of these up on the bay as well. Not on the cheaper side though

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-1974...E-/280754205412?pt=Guitar&hash=item415e4132e4


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Th kijiji one is gone, and I sure can't afford the eBay one.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

They only made them for 5 or 6 years and they were never very popular. A hollow body with a bolt on neck is always getting to be less desirable then a nice set net hollow body so I don't see them getting real pricey. Now a nice 1969 Tele Slimline, that's a guitar to get hot and bothered over


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

will be interesting to see what this one sells for:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-70s-...t-/200666432905?pt=Guitar&hash=item2eb8a6c589


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I do wish Fender would reissue the Starcaster, maybe with a couple of slight modifications. A semi-hollow with wide range pickups should be a match made in heaven. I don't think of a thinline as a semi-hollow so much as a chambered body due to size and lack of arch. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Aren't those only becoming popular because the guy in Radiohead plays them? I'd never really read a good word about them until he started playing them and now .. everyone wants one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Really? I didn't know that. I played a couple back in the '70s and one a while ago that left me with the same impression, a kind of cross between a Tele Deluxe (I had one once) and a semi-hollow (have had a few). It's a combination I dig. Plus the aesthetics impress me, though the knobs don't turn me on (so to speak).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Aren't those only becoming popular because the guy in Radiohead plays them? I'd never really read a good word about them until he started playing them and now .. everyone wants one.


I like them, and I don't listen to Radiohead--I liked them before I ever heard of Radiohead.
But there are other semi hollows I like as much or better--still, for the right price, I'd be tempted.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rollingdam said:


> will be interesting to see what this one sells for:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-70s-Fender-Starcaster-Sunburst-/200666432905?pt=Guitar&hash=item2eb8a6c589


Sold for 1246 which is a far cry from the 4500 the other dude is asking


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Apologies. On reading my post again, it came across as being dick-ish. I just meant that they became more popular (and hence more expensive) after he started playing them.



bagpipe said:


> Aren't those only becoming popular because the guy in Radiohead plays them? I'd never really read a good word about them until he started playing them and now .. everyone wants one.





Mooh said:


> Really? I didn't know that.





zontar said:


> I like them, and I don't listen to Radiohead--I liked them before I ever heard of Radiohead..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Apologies. On reading my post again, it came across as being dick-ish. I just meant that they became more popular (and hence more expensive) after he started playing them.


No sweat, I didn't take it that way. The only thing I knew about Radiohead was they had a very cool name. Popular bands *DO *affect buying habits and impulses though, so I'm not surprised at you observation. 

Among the reasons I like the Starcaster is the fact that it isn't the typical semi-hollow, and it isn't the typical Fender. Why build what everyone else is building and copying? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Gonna jump in if I may ~

These are really cool looking guitars. I've seen them in Fender books, ect and always thought 'neat' but never really went out there and chased one down.

That being said, if I ever found one I'd snap it up.....just 'cause!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> No sweat, I didn't take it that way. The only thing I knew about Radiohead was they had a very cool name. Popular bands *DO *affect buying habits and impulses though, so I'm not surprised at you observation.
> 
> Among the reasons I like the Starcaster is the fact that it isn't the typical semi-hollow, and it isn't the typical Fender. Why build what everyone else is building and copying?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ditto.
Maybe I'm just a little worn out by all those people who think I own a Mustang because of Kurt Cobain, when I bought it before Nirvana existed.

But no offense taken.


----------

